# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Värikuvia Helsingin ratikoista kesäkuun alusta vuodelta 1974

## rvk1249

Flickristä löysin muutaman kuvan ratikoista vuodelta 1974.

 Rienk Mebiuksen kuvia flickr.com sivuilla

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Aivan mahtava löytö!

Hauskaa, että ilmeisesti ruotsinkieliset nimet taipuu hollantilaiselta luontevammin. Näinhän sen toki kuuluukin olla, että ruotsi vähemmistökielenä hyödyttää kaikkia germaanisia kieliä puhuvia, jotka vierailevat Suomessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Olipas hieno löytö!

Erityisesti mua viehättää arkku linjalla 4. Enpä ole ennen nähnyt. Lie kuitenkin ruuhkavuorossa. 4S:llä tuo ei ollut epätavallista, mutta perusnelosella ne kulkivat käsittääkseni lähinnä 1950-luvulla.

Ja toki VTS ysillä on myös houkutteleva näky. Sellaisen kuvan sai tänäänkin napattua Kauppatorilla  :Smile: 

Nivelten varhaiset vaiheet on myös mainioita.

----------


## rvk1249

Nyt löytyi postikorttikuva (kuvan mukaan 50-luvulta) Mannerheimintieltä Bulevardin risteyksestä pohjoiseen kuvattuna.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt löytyi postikorttikuva (kuvan mukaan 50-luvulta) Mannerheimintieltä Bulevardin risteyksestä pohjoiseen kuvattuna.


Veikkaisin, että hyvin loppupuolelta 1950-lukua, kun katselee pukeutumista.

Haku tältä sivulta (ämnesord: spårvagnar, land: Finland) löytää viisi kuvaa. Näistä keskimmäinen ei ole värikuva, mutta on suurin piirtein saman ikäinen ja arvio kuvan ottamisvuodeksi on 1959-1960.

Haulla löytyy myös kaksi upeata kuvaa Turusta. Mistäköhän nämä ovat löytyneet?

----------


## Compact

> Nyt löytyi postikorttikuva (kuvan mukaan 50-luvulta) Mannerheimintieltä Bulevardin risteyksestä pohjoiseen kuvattuna.


Postikortti on SRS:n julkaisemasta sarjasta  :Smile:

----------

